# Any Expats Looking to Sell their Car in the next couple months?



## Nottingham (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi everyone - a follow-up to my Car and Driver Thread.

Does anyone know a reliable seller of a used car in the Manila area? 

Perhaps an expat returning home or someone upgrading? Safety first. 

Please send me a PM if you know of anyone. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Check Sulit for cars for sale few ex pat get on there.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

I have a 1998 Honda Accord I'm considering selling, but I havent made a final decision if I want to keep it or sell it. I should know in a few days and will let you know.

In the meantime, I would cruise Sulit to get a handle on prices. Cars in the Philippines sure dont depreciate as fast as they do in the US.


----------

